# skullcandy icon/recruit



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

does any one have these? im thinking about picking up a pair but i want to see want people think


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

skullcandy as a company rocks. I own about 10 pairs of headphones (I used to work at best buy so i got them cheap and at one point in time or another I seem to loose every pair then find them the day after I get a new pair, anyway I digress). Out of the 10 pairs I own 7 of them are skullcandy's I love the skullcrushers; the ones they have with the subwoofer built in (they'll run arround 90 bucks retail, I paid 30). The icon/recruits are allright they tend to fall off a lot when I move arround, maybe thats just me though. Look at their "smokin buds" line it's a pretty good earbud (I'm actually using the rasta colored ones as I type this). If your deadset on a pair of overears look at the lowriders as the extra padding arround the ears make them more comfortable while wearing them for longer periods but I warn you you won't be able to hear much other then your music when your wearing them. Hopefully that helps XD


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

i had a pair of the rasta smokin buds and they broke within a few days. i had another pair of green ones which did last quite a while and i loved them. the thing is i wanted something for snowboarding. ive heard that the recruits fit really well over a beanie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

hrm guess when I get home I'll done a beanie and try my pair on lol. The ones that clip on you ears (I forget what skullcandy calls these) are really good for boarding I hear. I ussually use my skullcrushers for just about everything. as far as the icon/recruit goes I'm not sure if it's just my pair but the sound seems to be...lower for lack of a better word then the other styles skullcandy makes. Overall though for about $30 (which is what they should run you in store) there an excelent pair of headphones


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i ended up getting them for about 20 dollars on dogfunk.com with a coupon i got. retailmenot.com is the best site ever


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I got a pair and they fit awesome over the top of a beanie. BUT not right away, at first you might not get a good fit but persevere and you should end up with a good fit. Also don't judge the sound right away, like other headphones they need to be run in before you get the best sound, and they end up being pretty solid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

snowjoe if your talking about my claim that they sound "lower" then others, I've had the rasta skullbuds for 8 months or so now and use them pretty frequently


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Weezy said:


> snowjoe if your talking about my claim that they sound "lower" then others, I've had the rasta skullbuds for 8 months or so now and use them pretty frequently


Nah I wasn't talking about anything in your post, I just meant when I first got mine it took a while for the bass to start to sound decent in them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

I like the hesh and the gi. I dunno about the recruit or icon I've heard good things about them but I wouldn't think they'd do well over a beanie.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

The icon headphones are pretty good. I use them when I snowboard, not the best sound quality though. They fit alright over a beanie, I usually push it down by having my goggles over em.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

i got my icon/recruits and im liking so far. the sound isnt amazing but i went on a bike with them and they didnt budge. im excited to go boarding with em


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

cool I wanna hear a review on how ya like em when boardin.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the Icons, the smokin buds, and the lowriders. I recomend the lowriders for snowboarding, but only if you wear them with the goggle strap ontop of them to keep them secured on your head. they are also lightweight and have great loud sound. much better sound than the icons. the smokin buds can get very uncomfortable in your ears when under a beanie or in the cold weather. 

bottem line - lowriders are great for snowboarding when secured with goggle strap.


----------

